# What Is Your Favorite Childhood Toy?



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

Name your favorite childhood toy you received as a child during the holidays.

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Does a Game Boy count? If so it was my Game Boy Color, I played that thing from the 2nd grade through the 8th grade. I had the blue one:


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Probably this, when I was eight yrs old, I guess? I was sooo surprised. Santa gave me this and a bunch of the action figures. A couple of my other friends in the neighborhood got similar stuff and we'd get together and have wars and play out the movie scenes lol.



Either that or my first bike. It gave me the freedom to go wherever I wanted in the neighborhood (park, lake, bridge we used to fish off of, friends' houses). As long as the street lights weren't on, I could be out in the neighborhood, all day long....times were a lot different back then.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Kyosho Optima Pro

built outdoors social life at racing clubs (away or they visit)

carpet, dust, gravel and grass (sounds like tennis matches with wheels)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not sure I can pick just one. Two that stand out for me: a small Tigger stuffed animal and a play kitchen, both of which I recieved for Christmas.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Can't remember.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Merlin, Rubik's Cube, Connect Four, and a bunch of other cool stuff 

Dad bought a BB gun but it was gone as soon as Mom found out. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I was six or seven when I got this. I was a huge Power Rangers fan when I was a kid.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Add this to my list. 
This one is ugly but it's good as an example.
At the time, decades ago, it was cool.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

shorefog said:


> Merlin, Rubik's Cube, Connect Four, and a bunch of other cool stuff
> 
> Dad bought a BB gun but it was gone as soon as Mom found out. It was fun while it lasted.


Haha, a real life A Christmas Story. How long before she found out?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> Haha, a real life A Christmas Story. How long before she found out?


Less than a week. A certain family member whose relation to me I won't write (but it rhymes with blister) discussed how awesome it was at dinner. It was so awesome that Dad was ORDERED to get rid of it. Dad, being a smart man, complied.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

shorefog said:


> Less than a week. A certain family member whose relation to me I won't write (but it rhymes with blister) discussed how awesome it was at dinner. It was so awesome that Dad was ORDERED to get rid of it. Dad, being a smart man, complied.


:lol. Aww, she probably couldn't help it. Must have been frustrating then, but you got a story out of it.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> :lol. Aww, she probably couldn't help it. Must have been frustrating then, but you got a story out of it.


I protested quite well for a kid. Protests were overruled, of course. The complaining one and I were young at the time so there's no doubt she couldn't help it. That was a few weeks before Dad took my sister and I to a rated R movie. Round 2! When Dad got in trouble, he got in trouble.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Lego and play doh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

shorefog said:


> I protested quite well for a kid. Protests were overruled, of course. The complaining one and I were young at the time so there's no doubt she couldn't help it. That was a few weeks before Dad took my sister and I to a rated R movie. Round 2! When Dad got in trouble, he got in trouble.


Fun dad . Did your sis spill the beans about that too?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Better blocks. I liked that they glow in the dark.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

TryingMara said:


> Fun dad . Did your sis spill the beans about that too?


If I remember correctly, Dad took our ticket stubs. He left them in his pocket or somewhere that Mom easily found them. I think she checked his pockets before doing laundry. Dad was trying to give Mom a relaxing few hours without the kids and it backfired.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

i still have her back home somewhere. she's probably without clothes and the kid with bike are missing though :-(


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

dune87 said:


> i still have her back home somewhere. she's probably without clothes and the kid with bike are missing though :-(


bahahaha so girly xD


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

mine would be something like this


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Had almost all of The Real Ghostbusters figures which i usually asked Santa for. 
Played with them all day. They were big back in the late 80's.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Pogssss









Lite Brites









Polly Pocket

Furby, trolls, giga pets, beanie babies, water babies, my little pony, puppy surprise, my littlest pet shop... **** I can't pick, good old 90s.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

A black and red bicycle


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Does a Game Boy count? If so it was my Game Boy Color, I played that thing from the 2nd grade through the 8th grade. I had the blue one:


Haha were you in my cupboard? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

chrislostinspace said:


> Haha were you in my cupboard?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess a lot of us had those, lol. Especially that color.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Barbies, legos, Atari video games


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I remember I had these really realistic dinosaur toys (like 3 veliociraptors, and a stegosaurus) and a orange rabbit that I always changed the name of every other day


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

My C64.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Pogs.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Never had a favourite toy. As an only child, i was spoilt with "lots" of presents during holidays. Cheap ones ofc, never anything fancy. Which is probs why i never had a fave.

The most memorable one though, was probably a huge blue rag doll i got on my first christmas. There are some funny pictures of me sitting next to it and being like half it's size since i was a baby, lol. Apparantly i loved to chew her yarn hair off. So i guess it got a lot of "love".


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Definitely Barbie dolls, because that's pretty much all I played with, with my childhood friend. I was practically obsessed with them, I even wanted the expensive porcelain ones that were technically more of collector's items I believe. There was even part of a set I got for a present once with small plastic cooking tools that we used to play house with, good times.


----------



## sentencegenerator (Feb 6, 2016)

Nothing specific but I was really into Power Rangers.

Also this batmobile from Batman:The Animated Series:

http://toyworth.com/browse/Batmobil...an/Accessories/2/lrg-special-hiddenpocket.jpg


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really miss playing with toys. Beyond video games, I had a cool bike and I was really big into dinosaur stuff.


----------



## steph22 (May 12, 2013)

toy? not sure, though i used to collect beanie babies every place i went.
best thing i got as a kid though, was probably the first playstation + then the ps2. got many good gaming days out of them :grin2:


----------



## motherxdragon (Mar 10, 2016)

I've managed to keep all of my teddies and Barbies, so I'm going to go with them.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I had this massive dream doll house that I'd spend hours playing with. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meroko (Nov 7, 2014)

i always loved 'my little ponies'. now, as an adult, I collect and display them. i can't resist their colorful cuteness :grin2:


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I've found the answer. There were different favorites at different stages of development. There was no favorite for all of childhood.


----------



## heysoulsister (Jan 12, 2016)

Polly pocket and Barbie dolls.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Power Wheels Corvette.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

This









+


----------



## BlueMoon72 (Jul 26, 2015)

Nintendo 64, play do, & my stuffed animals.


----------



## Annerdella (Jul 18, 2015)

VS Glen said:


> Name your favorite childhood toy you received as a child during the holidays.
> 
> ~ Glen Community Support


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

90s ninja turtle


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*yep. well it was. Not today. My childhood is not today*



twitchy666 said:


> Kyosho Optima Pro
> 
> built outdoors social life at racing clubs (away or they visit)
> 
> carpet, dust, gravel and grass (sounds like tennis matches with wheels)


It is still in a drawer with controller. Building & repairing & racing let me know basics of differentials, rear only or 4x4 drive to apply to real cars, wanting read while all mine have been front drive. I want a son to encourage to build and race.

Today's favourite toy is still my bike. Getting out to race / give way to cars and pedestrians which is a different plane of existence from walking or driving. Most efficient in town or countryside


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Peg solitaire was my favorite game.
I also enjoyed playing "Guess Who?" board game.


----------



## gs2 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have many of them but if I have to say only one I would pick Herr Fiend from Tonka toy line. It's a transforming toy that changes from a Porsche to a robot. It was high quality and durable and played with it for years until it disappeared. My grandma must've taken it away to throw it away or give it away to someone younger.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I can remember liking to climb, especially trees, and digging for dinosaur bones in the neighbor's backyard.


----------

